

Registrations Open for Pycon India 2013 - kirang1989
http://in.pycon.org/2013/

======
sigkill
I can't help this nagging feeling that this logo is "inspired" from someone
else -
[http://in.pycon.org/_themes/pyconindia2013/img/2013/sponsors...](http://in.pycon.org/_themes/pyconindia2013/img/2013/sponsors/sponsor-
enthought.png)

My brain says it's either Square Enix or Dice but a simple image search proves
me wrong.

EDIT - FOUND IT! It's shockingly similar to the Nintendo's Gamecube logo -
[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-vylf7fWwu3A/TsGdXHP9UsI/AAAAAAAAAA...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-vylf7fWwu3A/TsGdXHP9UsI/AAAAAAAAAAQ/Ii8WiHogmkE/s1600/Gamecube+Logo.jpg)

~~~
kirang1989
Whoa, noticing this only now !

------
pramodliv1
Been using and loving python since last year. Can't wait for my first pycon.

------
kaushikfrnd
nice to hear that !

------
cryptokill
adria richards would love a pycon in india I'm sure

~~~
_pmf_
That was completely uncalled for; I like it.

